# لكل من يبحث عن عمل ازاى تعملcv



## saizgax (14 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
كيف حالكم جميعا اتمنى ان تكونو بصحه وعافيه انشاء الله




*
الموضوع بتاع انهردة لييه اهمييه كبيرة بالنسبه للى هيبداء شغل فى اى مكان 
وهيا ازاى تعرف تكتب CV
ويفضل فى وقتنا الحالى انك تكتب ال CV بتاعك بلغه الانجليزيه *​*
http://www.mzyondubai.com/vb//showthread.php?t=8029​*
* طريقة رائعة لكل واحد بيدور على شغل*
* اولها تكتب سيرتك الذاتية ازاى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
* وتعد كتابة السيرة الذاتية أهم خطوة على طريق الحصول على الوظيفة، وإذا نجحت في جذب انتباه صاحب العمل لسيرتك الذاتية فقد ضمنت أن تتأهل لمرحلة المقابلة الشخصية والتي تعد بحق الخطوة الأهم على طريق الحصول على الوظيفة الجديدة. *


* وقبل كتابة السيرة الذاتية عليك مراعاة الآتي :*

* - تذكر أن عملية كتابة السيرة الذاتية لابد أن تؤخذ بجدية فهي ليست خطاب تكتبه لصديق، بل هي وثيقة تكتبها لصاحب العمل المرتقب، والذي يتوقع منك بدوره أن تأخذ الأمر بجدية كاملة. *
* - أن تُكتب بطريقة سهلة الفهم وتجذب انتباه كل من تقع عليها عينه. *
* ومن الضروري تقسيم السيرة الذاتية إلى عدة أقسام، هي: *

* 1- التفاصيل الشخصية : *
* وتشمل : *

* - الاسم بالكامل *

* - تاريخ ومحل الميلاد *

* - الجنسية *

* - العنوان البريدي مشتملا على الرمز البريدي إن وجد *

* - رقم جواز السفر إن وجد *

* - رقم الهاتف *

* - عنوان البريد الإلكتروني *


* 2- الخبرات العلمية: *


* وتشمل (تبدأ من الحديث إلى القديم): *

* - الدورات التدريبية التي حصلت عليها بالترتيب الآتي اسم الدورة والجهة المنفذة لها وتاريخ الحصول عليها . *

* - اللغات تكتب بالشكل التالي. *

* اللغة . درجة الإجادة، وغالبا ما تكون إما ممتاز أو جيد أو متوسط. *

* - خبرات الحاسب الآلي يتم ذكر لغات البرمجة التي تجيدها ومستوى الإجادة أو البرامج التي تجيدها إذا لم يكن لديك خبرة بالبرمجة . *

* - المؤهلات الدراسية وتكتب الأحدث أولا والفترة الزمنية من عام .. إلى عام .. اسم الجامعة أو الكلية وعدد سنوات الدراسة. *

* 3- الخبرات العملية : *

* تكتب أيضا من الحديث إلى القديم بحيث تشمل *

* الفترة الزمنية من .. إلى… اسم الشركة أو المؤسسة التي كنت  تعمل  بها، والمسمى الوظيفي الذي شغلته ثم الانتقال إلى الشركة السابقة وهكذا …*
* 4- المعلومات ذات الصلة بطبيعة العمل*
* كأن تذكر أن لديك رخصة قيادة سارية، أو أنك تمتلك سيارة ومستعد لاستخدامها في إغراض العمل، أو أن لديك الاستعداد للسفر خارج الدولة إذا ما اقتضت ظروف العمل ذلك …. الخ *

* أنواع السيرة الذاتية *

* 1 - السيرة الذاتية الورقية. *

* 2 - السيرة الذاتية الإلكترونية. *

* أولاً - السيرة الذاتية الورقية : *
* وهى الشكل التقليدي والمألوف للسيرة الذاتية، وله عدة مزايا منها ضمان إطلاع صاحب العمل علي بسهولة ويسر إذ ما كُتبت بشكل سليم . *
* ولضمان النجاح في كتابة السيرة الذاتية بشكل يلفت انتباه صاحب العمل المنتظر يراعى الآتي : *
* 1- دقق في اختيار الألفاظ والتركيبات اللغوية والحرص على عدم وجود أخطاء إملائية أو نحوية فهي أول النقاط السلبية التي تلفت الانتباه. *
* 2- حاول أن تجعل من الكلمة المكتوبة وسيلة فعالة لتحقيق ما تصبو إليه . *
* 3- لا تكتب سيرة ذاتية طويلة، لأن صاحب العمل ليس لديه كثير من الوقت لقراءة مثل هذا النوع من السيرة الذاتية ويفضل أن تكون صفحة واحدة. *
* 4- لا تستخدم صيغة المبنى للمجهول عند الحديث عن إنجازاتك كان تقول عُهد إلى بتنفيذ مشروع أو أُسند إلى عمل…. *
* 5- عند الحديث عن إنجازاتك استخدم أفعال مثل قمت , أدرت ، طورت ….إلخ *
* 7- لا تستخدم عبارات مثل لقد قمت أنا بإنجاز….. أو تطوير…. *
* 8- لا تستخدم فقرات طويلة للحديث عن إنجازاتك بل اعتمد على الفقرات القوية والمختصرة. *
* 9- ابدأ بكتابة خبراتك السابقة من الأحدث إلى الأقدم، حيث تذكر آخر عمل التحقت به والفترة التي قضيتها فيه، خاصة إذا كانت الوظيفة الأخيرة لها علاقة بالوظيفة التي تتقدم للحصول عليها. *
* 10- تجنب تحديد المرتب المطلوب في السيرة الذاتية، لأنه قد يكون في غير صالحك إذا ما بالغت في طلب المرتب، وكذلك إذا طلبت مرتب قليل فقد تحرم نفسك من فرصة أن تعطيك الشركة مرتب أعلى مما طلبت. *
* 11- لا تبالغ في خبراتك أو تضخمها أو تزيفها، لأنه غالبا ما يسهل اكتشافها حتى بعد حصولك على العمل . *
* 12- اهتم بالشكل الخارجي للسيرة الذاتية وحاول أن تراجعها قبل أن تقوم بطباعتها . *
* 13- احتفظ بالورقة التي بها السيرة الذاتية نظيفة، وإذا اقتضت الضرورة نسخها احرص على أن تكون النسخة واضحة . *
* 14- استخدم البعد الرقمي في الحديث عن إنجازاتك، كأن تقول نجحت في تخفيض ديون الشركة بنسبة 7%، أو قمت بإعداد برنامج كمبيوتر وفر للشركة 10% من العمالة، أو ما يوازي 1500 جنيه شهريا. *
* 15- تجنب الكشط أو الشطب في السيرة الذاتية، لأنها تعطى انطباعا سلبيا. *
* 16- احرص على كتابة أكثر من رقم تليفون للاتصال بك وتأكد من صحتها . *
* 17- يفضل أن تكتب عنوان البريد الإلكتروني الخاص بك في السيرة الذاتية . *
* 18- يمكن تضمين السيرة الذاتية صورة شخصية في حجم صورة جواز السفر . *


* ثانيا: السيرة الذاتية الإلكترونية : *
* أصبح من أساسيات العصر الحديث استخدام الحاسب الآلي والتوسع في المحتوى التكنولوجي للمعلومات، مما اتاح إرسال السيرة الذاتية عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني بسهولة ويسر حتى خارج الدولة، التي تقيم بها الشخص دون اللجوء لاستخدام أجهزة الفاكس العادية ،أو البريد العادي. *

* ولضمان تحقيق السيرة الذاتية الإلكترونية النجاح في الحصول على إعجاب صاحب العمل، يراعى بالإضافة إلى الاعتبارات الخاصة بالسيرة الذاتية الورقية ما يلي : *

* 1- أن يكون حجمها مناسب حتى يمكن إرفاقها عبر البريد الإلكتروني الذي يتطلب حجم معين للرسالة . *


* 2- التأكد من التدقيق اللغوي والنحوي ويفضل استخدام برنامج جيد لمعالجة الكلمات. *


* 3- التأكد من التشكيل الجانبي وترك هوامش مناسبة على جوانب الصفحة. *


* 4- استخدم الحروف الكبيرة وعلامات الترقيم بشكل صحيح، خاصة إذا كانت السيرة الذاتية باللغة الإنجليزية. *


* 5- يمكن استخدام حجم الخط المميز لكتابة بعض المعلومات الهامة. *


* 6- إرسل خطاب تمهيدي مع سيرتك الذاتية اذكر فيه اسم الوظيفة المتقدم إليها ورقمها المرجعي إن وجد. *

* 7- أذكر أين وكيف سمعت عن الوظيفة، وأنك تتطلع للعمل فيها بأسلوب جذاب وشيق . *


* 8- إذا كانت الجهة صاحبة العمل لها موقع على شبكة الإنترنت قم بزيارته قبل إرسال السيرة الذاتية للاستفادة منه بمعلومات عن نشاطها. *

* 9- تأكد من انك كتبت عنوان البريد الإلكتروني المرسل إليه بصورة سليمة لضمان وصول رسالتك. *
* 10- تابع بريدك الإلكتروني بشكل مستمر لتلقى الردود، أو للتأكد من أن رسالتك لم تخطئ الجهة المقصودة . *
* 11- قم بالاتصال تليفونيا بالجهة صاحبة العمل، إذا أمكن للاستعلام عن أي مستجدات تتعلق بالوظيفة .*

* تعبيرات هامـة*
* إن استخدام بعض الكلمات في مواقف محددة بطريقة سليمة يمكن أن يجلب الكثير من الفائدة وهناك بعض التعبيرات والجمل التي يمكن أن تحدث نتائج إيجابية إذا ما استخدمت بشكل جيد عند كتابة السيرة الذاتية نذكر منها : *

* - فيما يتعلق بوصفك لنفسك :*
* - منضبط النفس. *
* - مقنع. *
* - واثق بنفسك. *
* - مجتهد في العمل. *
* - موضوعي. *
* - حذر ودقيق. *
* ذو تفكير منطقي. *
* - فيما يتعلق بخبراتك : *
* - قدرة على مواجهة المشاكل. *
* - قيادة وتوجيه. *
* - قدرة على التخطيط قصير الأجل. *
* الخطاب التمهيدي *
* الخطاب التمهيدي هو الخطاب الذي ترفقه بسيرتك الذاتية المرسلة إلى صاحب العمل، والذي يوضح كيف سمعت عن الوظيفة بالإضافة إلى بعض التفاصيل الهامة . *

* والخطاب التمهيدي شأنه في ذلك شان السيرة الذاتية يجب أن يعامل بقدر من الجدية والاهتمام بحيث يلفت نظر صاحب العمل المرتقب لسيرتك الذاتية المرفقة ومن ثم ترشيحك للمقابلة الشخصية . *

* ويهدف الخطاب التمهيدي إلى تحقيق هدفين أساسيين: التعبير عن رغبتك في العمل بالوظيفة المعلن عنها ، وإقناع صاحب العمل المرتقب انك الشخص الأمثل للوظيفة المعلن عنها، لذا يجب أن يكتب بعناية فائقة. *

* ونظرا لأهمية الخطاب التمهيدي، نقدم لك فيما يلي بعض الإرشادات التي تساعد على كتابته. *

* - وجه رسالتك إلى شخص معين إذا أمكن كان توجه إلى رئيس شئون العاملين، أو مدير الموارد البشرية، فكلما كانت رسالتك موجهة لشخص بعينة كلما لفتت الانتباه. *

* - أبدا بتعريف نفسك والخبرات العلمية و العملية التي تمتلكها. *

* - ابتعد عن كتابة أية معلومات غير حقيقية . *

* - يجب أن تكون رسالة متوسطة الحجم كأن تكون 4 فقرات كل فقرة من 4 إلى 5 سطور. *

* - اتبع أسلوب سهل وبسيط للكتابة. *

* - دقق في الأخطاء اللغوية والنحوية . *

* - اذكر أين وكيف سمعت عن الوظيفة وأنك تتطلع للعمل بها . *

* - اذكر عنوانك ورقم هاتفك وبريدك الإلكتروني . *

* - لا تنتظر ردود صاحب العمل، بل بادر بالاستفسار عن خطابك الذي أرسلته.*
قريبا انشاء الله موضيع جديدة ولدى المزيد​


----------



## محمد صبري نشار (25 يناير 2011)

شكرا"


----------



## لورنا2011 (27 يناير 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد عاطف سليمان (4 فبراير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نجانجا (10 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## نجانجا (10 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ااااااااااااا


----------

